# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Kännykkälippu käyttöön bussilinjalla 78

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## Dakkus

Kas, tämäpä tervetullut muutos. Ei ole ihan kerta tai kaksi, kun on tullut mentyä 78:lla jollekin metroasemalle.
Mahtaako samalla levitä kännykkälippu pienellä viiveellä muuallekin Malmille?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mahtaako samalla levitä kännykkälippu pienellä viiveellä muuallekin Malmille?


Tai vaikkapa kaikkiin kaupungin joukkoliikennevälineisiin?

----------


## zige94

> Tai vaikkapa kaikkiin kaupungin joukkoliikennevälineisiin?


Niinpä.. Miksi erotella linjoja erikseen? Jos 78 otetaan kännykkäliput käyttöön, miksei 79? Yhtälailla se on metron liityntälinja kuin 78. Samalla tavalla 70T ja 73 on junan liityntälinjoja kuin 76A/B. Mutta todellisuudessa Malmin seudulta liityntälinjoja kunnolla on vain 76A ja B. 77A:ta ja 577 en edes laskisi liityntälinjaksi. Suurin osa matkustajista ei käytä sitä junaan vaihtamisena, vaan esimerkiksi Jakomäen suunnalta käytetään linjaa Malmilla asioimiseen.

----------


## Koala

> Tai vaikkapa kaikkiin kaupungin joukkoliikennevälineisiin?


Ihan kuin jossain olisi oltu sitä mieltä että kuljettajan on vaikea kontrolloida kännykkälippuja. Mä en kyllä keksi miten se eroaisi paperilipun 0,5sek vilautuksesta, aikamoinen supernäkö saa olla että siitäkään voi todeta tasan mitään. Tuollainen "käy raideliikenteessä ja joissain busseissa mutta ei kaikissa" on aika naurettavaa pelleilyä. Ensiaskel kuljettajan lipunmyynnin nopeuttamiseen voisi ihan hyvin olla kännykkälipun laajentaminen kaikkiin busseihin. Pysäkeillä voisi sitten vaikka mainostaa että kännylippu käy bussiin ja on 0,50e halvempikin, eiköhän tarjoukseen alettaisi tarttua.

----------


## vristo

Göteborgissa ja sen ympäristössä, Västtrafik-liikenteessä, tekstiviestiliput ovat laajasti käytössä (tarvitaan ruotsalainen kännyliittymä). Siellä kuljettajat eivät tarkasta niitä ollenkaan, ainoastaan lipuntarkastajat (liputta matkustaminen Västtrafik-alueella maksaa 1200 SEK).

Jokaisessa liikennevälineessä ja jokaisella pysäkillä on tämä ohje, jonka ainakin minä ymmärsin, vaikka ruotsintaidossani on paljon kehittämisen varaa:

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...39461955_n.jpg

Tässä sama asia verkossa:
http://www.vasttrafik.se/#!/biljette...t/sms-biljett/

Lisäksi Västtrafik-sivuston kautta on ladattavissa erillinen älypuhelinsovellus (IPhone ja Android), jonka avulla tekstiviestilipun hankkiminen on varsin helppoa.

http://itunes.apple.com/se/app/sms-biljett/id474211250

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...from_developer

Muuten lippuvalikoima on kuin meillä, mutta liikennevälineissä myytävä paperinen kertalippu puuttuu ja sen tilalla on meidän kertakorttia vastaava tuote (myydään Västtrafik-toimistot, Pressbyrån, 7Eleven, päivittäistavarakaupat, yms):

http://www.vasttrafik.se/#!/biljetter-priser/

Meilläkin tällainen kehitys olisi mielestäni tarpeen.

----------


## Palomaa

> (liputta matkustaminen Västtrafik-alueella maksaa 1200 SEK)


Eli n. 120 euroa, olisi meilläkin tarkastusmaksujen korotuksen aika, loppuisipa ainakin ns. "pummilla kulkeminen" ja toisi myös lisää lipputuloja HSL:lle kun kukaan ei uskalla enää mennä pummilla koska tarkastusmaksu korkealla.
Kannatan tuota tekstiviestilippu-laajennusta kaikkialle, koska esim. jos ei ole yhtään käteistä mukana ja on kiire mennä niin tilaa tekstiviestillä erittäin helposti kertalipun.

Tämä on vain miten minä tämän asian näen.

----------


## Nak

> Ihan kuin jossain olisi oltu sitä mieltä että kuljettajan on vaikea kontrolloida kännykkälippuja. Mä en kyllä keksi miten se eroaisi paperilipun 0,5sek vilautuksesta, aikamoinen supernäkö saa olla että siitäkään voi todeta tasan mitään. Tuollainen "käy raideliikenteessä ja joissain busseissa mutta ei kaikissa" on aika naurettavaa pelleilyä. Ensiaskel kuljettajan lipunmyynnin nopeuttamiseen voisi ihan hyvin olla kännykkälipun laajentaminen kaikkiin busseihin. Pysäkeillä voisi sitten vaikka mainostaa että kännylippu käy bussiin ja on 0,50e halvempikin, eiköhän tarjoukseen alettaisi tarttua.


ongelma ei ehkä ole niinkään tarkastamisen valkeudessa vaan siinä, että jullit lähettävät viestejä toisillensa päivämääriä muokaten  :Smile:  kuljettaja ei saa ottaa puhelinta käteen, joten siinähän et todista yhtään mitään sen lipun aitoudesta. Se on yhtä arvokas lippu, kun eilinen kebabkioskin kuitti Ja se niistä lisääntyneistä lipputuloista.

----------


## Koala

> ongelma ei ehkä ole niinkään tarkastamisen valkeudessa vaan siinä, että jullit lähettävät viestejä toisillensa päivämääriä muokaten  kuljettaja ei saa ottaa puhelinta käteen, joten siinähän et todista yhtään mitään sen lipun aitoudesta. Se on yhtä arvokas lippu, kun eilinen kebabkioskin kuitti Ja se niistä lisääntyneistä lipputuloista.


Silloin kun olen kertalipulla matkustanut niin eihän 80% kuljettajista edes vilkaise sitä kohti, tämän johdosta tekisi mieli väittää ettei ongelma olisi sen suurempi.




> Eli n. 120 euroa, olisi meilläkin tarkastusmaksujen korotuksen aika, loppuisipa ainakin ns. "pummilla kulkeminen" ja toisi myös lisää lipputuloja HSL:lle kun kukaan ei uskalla enää mennä pummilla koska tarkastusmaksu korkealla.


Vai että loppuisi pummilla matkustaminen jos tarkastusmaksua korotettaisiin 50% ?  :Very Happy:  Heh.

----------


## aki

> Vai että loppuisi pummilla matkustaminen jos tarkastusmaksua korotettaisiin 50% ?  Heh.


Niinpä, suurelle osalle niistä jotka pummilla matkustavat, on yhdentekevää onko tarkastusmaksu 80, 120 vai 200, yleensä maksulappu lentää heti esimmäiseen roskikseen. Tällä ihmisryhmällä on jo muitakin velkoja niin paljon ulosotossa, ettei yksi tarkastusmaksu enää siinä konkurssissa paljoa tunnu.

----------


## Palomaa

> Niinpä, suurelle osalle niistä jotka pummilla matkustavat, on yhdentekevää onko tarkastusmaksu 80, 120 vai 200, yleensä maksulappu lentää heti esimmäiseen roskikseen. Tällä ihmisryhmällä on jo muitakin velkoja niin paljon ulosotossa, ettei yksi tarkastusmaksu enää siinä konkurssissa paljoa tunnu.


Nostakoot sitä silti, kyllä se joitain ihmisryhmiä motivoi sen lipun ostamaan.

----------


## joboo

> kuljettaja ei saa ottaa puhelinta käteen


Istuin yksi päivä H96 kun matkustaja nousi bussiin ja näytti kännykkäänsä niin kuljettaja oli ottannut puhelimen matkustajan kädestä.

----------


## zige94

> kuljettaja ei saa ottaa puhelinta käteen





> kuljettaja oli ottannut puhelimen matkustajan kädestä.


Nak, en epäile kertomaasi, mutta onko tästä siis jokin virallinen ohjeistus? Sehän on omasta mielestäni loogista ettei kuljettaja saa ottaa asiakkaan puhelinta käteen (samalla tavalla itselläni on Anttilan kassalla jos asiakas näyttää tekstiviestialennusta). Kertalipun kuitenkin saa ottaa käteen ja katsoa tarkemmin, vaikka kertalipunkin voisi käytännössä verrata matkustajat henkilökohtaiseen omaisuuteen.. Miten tarkastajat, saavatko he ottaa/pyytää/vaatia matkustajaa näyttämään esimerkiksi lähettäjän?

Ja mitä tuohon joboo:n viestiin, sehän nyt on selvää etteivät jokaikinen kuljettaja kaikkia ohjeistuksia muista sanatarkkaan.. Koulutus ja kuljettajien ohjeistus vaikuttaisi nykyään olevan todella heikkoa..

----------


## Nak

Kyllä se jossain kohdassa palvelu ja myyntiohjetta lukee. Kuljettajaltahan voi myös 50v äijä ostaa lastenlipun kun kuljettaja ei saa kyseenalaistaa matkustajan ikää, eikä ainakaan pyytää todistusta siitä  :Laughing: 

E: ja jos 80% kuljettajista ei osoita mielenkiintoa kerta-/kännykkälipun tarkastamiseen, niin vähintään yhtä monella matkustajalla on näytillä ryppyinen paperi tai kännykässä teksti niin pienellä, ettei ilman suurennuslasia näe, ja lippua näytetään kuljettajalle juuri sen aikaa kun mitä ohijuoksemiseen menee  :Very Happy:  motivaatio huutaa 8/10:lle perään romuttuu aika nopeasti  :Sad: 

E2: Tarkastaja saa pyytä kännykkää käteen ja jos ei sitä saa, seuraa automaattinen tarkastusmaksu  :Wink:  sekin löytyy sieltä palvelu ja myyntiohjeesta

----------


## zige94

Eli asia menee vähän niinku kertalipuissa kuten mainitsit että kuljettaja myy sen lipun mitä matkiustaja pyytää.. Jos vanha mies haluu lasten lipun kuljettajav outuu sen myymään... Tarkastajat ovat sitten ne jotka ikää alkavat kyselemään jos jää kiinni... Kuulin tämän ekan kerran tutultani, ja onhan hänenkib kyyytinsä tullut jos jonkinmoista sakkia ja väärää lippuja ostavia..

----------

